# 28-29.4.2012 Sauerland Waldroute



## Surfjunk (25. April 2012)

Ola, Freunde des gepflegten Bergbefahrens 

Da uns ja ein Super langes Sonnenwochenende bevor steht möchten Zyran und ich die Sauerland Waldroute befahren.

Start und Ende in Marsberg.
Ein Übernachtung wahrscheinlich in Warstein.
Der Rundkurs hat geschätzte 120-140Km.
Es ist ein Offizieller gut beschildert Wanderweg.
Das heist das auch Tragepassagen wie auf dem Eggeweg dabei sein können.

Routenverlauf




Das ganze ist als Lockere Tour geplant.
Ich weis das K-Star das an einem Tag fahren würde; wir aber nicht.

Info gibt's noch hier

www.sauerland-waldroute.de

Wer Lust hat bitte melden, wir reisen mit dem Auto an um Flexibel zu sein.
Start wird am Samstag so gegen 9 Uhr in Marsberg sein.
Treffpunkt Flexibel.

Ein paar Bilder aus dem Netz
































Eine Bitte an Jens; nicht verschieben oder sperren, ich möchte das nachher hier auch wieder mit Bildern und Bericht füllen.


----------



## ohropax (25. April 2012)

Neid.

Bin ich letztes Jahr mit dem Bergschreck schon mal angefahren, sprich wir haben testweise, weil es sich im Rahmen einer anderen Tour anbot, ein Teilstück absolviert und für tauglich befunden. Um Welten tauglicher als das, was einem um Winterberg als 'MTB' Route verkauft wird. Die Ronda Grande steht uns mangels Terminfindung noch aus. Wettervorhersage könnte ja nicht besser sein. Neid. Verdammt 

Grüsse,
Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (25. April 2012)

Marcus was seit ihr den gefahren?
Und wie war so die Beschaffenheit?


----------



## ohropax (25. April 2012)

Ich hatte übrigens vorhin zuwenig erzählt, ich musste nochmal im Gedächtnis Krämern: Entdeckt haben wird den Weg als Teilstück von vielleicht 20km irgendwo rechts unten bei Brilon. Danach haben wir einen Anlauf als Mehrtagestour direkt in Iserlohn gestartet (siehe Referenzkarte, sind aber am zweiten Tag nur bis Warstein/Bestwig gekommen, da uns schwüles Klima (und das im Frühjahr!) komplett alle gemacht hat. Dort sind wir in die Bahn und heim.

Wirklich technisch anspruchsvolle Stücke (>S2) gibt es nicht, obwohl einiges für unsere Singlespeeder schon zu Schiebepassagen geführt hat. Ansonsten sind es recht viele doppelspurige Wege, die aber nicht den Charakter einer geschotterten Autobahn haben und einige Singles sowohl in Laub- als auch in Nadelwald. Schön fand ich immer den Wechsel der Perspektive beim Durchqueren von Waldstücken und anschliessendem Erreichen von Waldrändern oder offenen Flächen.

Ich gucke mal, ob Bergschreck letztes Jahr was dazu geschrieben hat.

lg,
Marcus


----------



## Surfjunk (25. April 2012)

Das hört sich doch gut an.


----------



## ohropax (25. April 2012)

Text und Bilder - sogar mit Helm


----------



## pecto69 (25. April 2012)

Grrr, Sonntag iss Hermannslauf, also nix mit biken 

Dirk


----------



## Surfjunk (25. April 2012)

Habe noch eine Wanderbericht mit Bildern gefunden

Sauerland Waldroute


----------



## crossboss (26. April 2012)

Na das hört sich aber mega reizvoll an. Im Moment habe ich aber nur meine Winterdrecksau zur Verfügung. Mein Dämpfer ist noch unterwegs.
Nehmt Ihr denn noch Begleitung mit? 
Mit fettem Rucksack oder wie fahrt ihr mit dem "Gebäck"?

Neidisch Jörgi


----------



## Surfjunk (26. April 2012)

Rucksack und los.
Ich habe einen Deuter Transalpin der reicht dafür locker.

Klar nehmen wir dich mit.


----------



## crossboss (26. April 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Rucksack und los.
> Ich habe einen Deuter Transalpin der reicht dafür locker.
> 
> Klar nehmen wir dich mit.



Ich habe son Bikerucksack von Salewa 30 liter. Der hat schon 3 mal Alpencross zu Gardasee geschafft. Ich bespreche das mal Familiär und sag Bescheid.Jörg

Edit :Ich habe ok von Regierung und daher  würde ich mich doch sehr gern bei euch anschließen Orkan!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (26. April 2012)

He,he ich habe meinen Dämpfer vorhin zurück bekommen und kann doch Fully reiten. Braucht man da vermutlich aber nicht. Ich freu mich und hoffe mal dass Wetter wird auch wirklich jut. Jörg


----------



## Surfjunk (26. April 2012)

Gib mal Nummer per pn damit wir uns in Marsberg zusammen telefonieren können. 
Ich Schau mir mal einen Treffpunkt heute Abend aus. Oder hast du schon was im Auge?


----------



## crossboss (26. April 2012)

Hi Orkan, vielleicht am besten am Bahnhof da war ich schon mal. Ich weis aber nicht ob man da gut dauerhaft parken kann. Wo sonst weis ich auch net!
Ich schicke dir gleich meine 2 Nummern / Festnetz und Handy NR. per PN!
Gruß Jörg


----------



## judyclt (27. April 2012)

Zu dumm, dass ich schon in Ks zum Biken verabredet bin. Wäre gerne mitgekommen. Umso schöner wäre es, wenn ihr nachher einige Infos und Tipps zur Strecke posten könntet. Man fragt sich ja beispielsweise immer, ob die Strecke besser im oder gegen den Uhrzeigensinn zu fahren ist.


----------



## DerBergschreck (27. April 2012)

ohropax schrieb:


> Neid.
> 
> Bin ich letztes Jahr mit dem Bergschreck schon mal angefahren, sprich wir haben testweise, weil es sich im Rahmen einer anderen Tour anbot, ein Teilstück absolviert und für tauglich befunden. Um Welten tauglicher als das, was einem um Winterberg als 'MTB' Route verkauft wird. Die Ronda Grande steht uns mangels Terminfindung noch aus. Wettervorhersage könnte ja nicht besser sein. Neid. Verdammt
> 
> ...



Mit der Waldroute hab ich auch noch ne Rechnung offen. Wird in den nächsten Wochen mal gefahren. Zum 1. Mai fahr ich mit nem Freund mal den Wesergebirgsweg. Kenne die Gegend vom Rennradfahren früher aus der Strassenperspektive. Jetzt wird das mal offroad begutachtet.

Für die Sauerlandfreunde: weiter südlich gibts noch so 'ne Klopperstrecke, der Sauerland Höhenflug. Hat so um die 240 km und lässige 4.000 und nochwas Höhenmeter. Also ne moderate Tagestour


----------



## Surfjunk (27. April 2012)

So Klotten sind gepackt, Bike ist fahrbereit, alles im Auto. 
Morgen Abend weis ich was ich alles vergessen habe. 

Für kurzentschlosse, wir treffen uns morgen früh um 9 Uhr am Bahnhof Marsberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (28. April 2012)

Viel Spaß und gutes Wetter wünsche ich euch!

Wir daheim gebliebenen warten heute Abend auf den Zwischenbricht. 
Getippt auf dem super wichtigen Mäusekino-Schmartfohn.


----------



## Surfjunk (29. April 2012)

Leider sind wir schon wieder Zuhause, hatten aber einen Super Bike Tag in einer Sagenhaften Bike Region.

Aber alles der Reihe nach.

Wir sind gestern so gegen 9.30 Uhr in Marsberg gestartet.
Wetter Top, Stimmung auch.

Zuerst ging es rauf nach Obermarsberg wo direkt mal die Drakenhöhlen gekreuzt wurden.





Obenauf eine netter Turm mit Aussicht auf Marsberg und die umliegenden Berge.









Nachdem die kurze Orientierungslosigkeit der Klarheit gewichen war, ging es direkt weiter.





Ein klasse Single, im Gardasee Style, mit engen S-Kurven führt uns in Tal, vorbei an Klippen und ausgewaschen Steintrassen.





Es ging weiter der Diemel nach die immer mal wieder gekreuzt worden ist.





Wir nährten uns den Diemelsee auf naturbelassen Pfaden dabei gab es ordentlich Hm. Bis wir den See erreichten hatte wir schon etwas mehr als 700hm drin.









Die Route führte weg vom See und immer mal wieder über Klasse Singles.
Das hier ist ein Offizieller Teil der Strecke.





Tja und dann passierte es.
Genau auf der Hälfte der Tagesetappe nach Warstein reisst Zyan das Schaltauge ab mitten im Nirgendwo.

Aber die Mutter Beimer der Tour (Ich) hatte ja an alles gedacht und ein Schaltauge dabei, leider nur fürs Spezi.





Da der gute Jörg ja Ingenieur ist hatte er die gute Idee das Schaltauge auf der Achse zu befestigen damit es weiter gehen konnte.





Was nun; richtig Schalten war immer noch nicht und wir waren genau auf der Hälfte der Tagesetappe.
Es war nach 13 Uhr am Samstag und die Hoffnung ein Cube Schaltauge irgendwo aufzutreiben schwanden in weite Ferne.

Wir entschlossen uns ins Tal zu rollen und den Heimweg anzutreten. Wir wollen an der Diemel lang um keine Hm mehr machen zu müssen da Patrick ja nicht mehr Schalten konnten.

Da wir der Diemel folgten und die ja nun mal nicht immer, paralle einen Weg hatte, musste wir zu guter letzt sogar noch einmal den Fluss zu Fuss queren.
Ein Heidenspass, bis zu Knien im Wasser und die Abkühlung war Klasse. 










Fazit:
Die Sauerland Waldroute hat auf jeden Fall einen sehr hohen Geländeanteil.
Fürs AM und Enduro Fahren genau richtig.

Ich halte aber, nach dem Teilstück, es für recht Sportlich das alle in 2 Tagen zu fahren da die Topo echt einiges an HM bereit hält.

Wir werden diese Tour diese Jahr nochmal angehen.

Ein paar mehr Bilder sind noch im Album.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/48644

Jörg hatte auch noch welche gemacht.
Vielleicht stellt er die auch noch rein.


----------



## Zyran (29. April 2012)

Sehr schöne Zusammenfassung, gefällt mir echt gut


----------



## poekelz (29. April 2012)

Sehr schöner Bericht!

Ihr hattet tatsächlich Wahnsinnsglück mit dem Wetter!


----------



## nippelspanner (29. April 2012)

Schade, so´n Pech aber auch! 
Aber so ist das: Shit happens. 
Beim 2ten Versuch bin ICH auch dabei!


----------



## -Kiwi- (29. April 2012)

Tolle Tour!
Schade wegen des "Zwischenfalls", aber da steckt man nicht 'drin.

Schöne Grüße,
Kiwi.


----------



## crossboss (29. April 2012)

Patrik , Orkan war super die Tour! Auch mit Defekt. Kann jedem passieren
Ja ich habe auch noch ein Paar bilder aber ich kriege sie mit Bloototh nicht vom Handy runter. Die S.....funzt gerade irgendwie nicht.

Die Tour ist sehr zu empfehlen und nächstes Mal haben wir die wichtigsten Ersatzteile , Z.B. Schaltauge, gute Laune sowieso dabei


----------



## Zyran (29. April 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Die Tour ist sehr zu empfehlen und nächstes Mal haben wir die wichtigsten Ersatzteile , Z.B. Schaltauge, gute Laune sowieso dabei



Worauf du einen lassen kannst


----------



## Waldwichtel (29. April 2012)

Tolle Foto-Story!  ... schade, das es so abrupt ein Ende hatte.


----------



## kris. (30. April 2012)

Fehlt noch der Bravo Star-Schnitt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (30. April 2012)

Und so mancher Haudegen hat dabei sein Smartphone auf Wasserfestigkeit getestet. Ups,aber bestanden!!! Jungs tolle Bilder und Kurzstory Orkan, danke .
Die Rechnung mit der Grande Route bleibt noch offen. Und wir nehmen noch Verstärkung mit beim nächsten Versuch....................und ne HD Cam !  
LG  Jörg


----------



## Zyran (30. April 2012)

So mein Bike läuft wieder, wann starten wir den 2ten Anlauf


----------



## crossboss (30. April 2012)

Patrik , hast gleich 2 gekauftJörg


----------



## Zyran (30. April 2012)

Er hatte nur eins rumliegen, das 2te wird noch bestellt


----------



## DerBergschreck (30. April 2012)

Bin gerade den zweiten Tag auf dem Wesergebirgsweg unterwegs. Gestern saftige Anstiege im Reinhardswald - wir hattenes ja nicht anders gewollt als wir dieetwas forstweglastige Strecke mit Singletrails garniert haben, die uns das GPS wohlfeilgeboten hatte. Ziemlich felsige Sachen hier. Kollege ist heute leider mit Raddefekt ausgeschieden, aber die Mission muss erfüllt werden, notfalls eben alleine.

EDIT: So, wieder zuhause. Das gute Wetter ausgenutzt. Hier noch 'n Bild an der Hämelschenburg - ein 29er im Mittelalter


----------



## crossboss (2. Mai 2012)

@Bergschreck 
ist ja nen schönes Bild aus den Weserbergen klingt interessant aber dann mußt du die Beschreibung woanders ablegen, bitte nicht bei der Sauerland Waldroute


----------



## DerBergschreck (7. Mai 2012)

ohropax schrieb:


> Ich hatte übrigens vorhin zuwenig erzählt, ich musste nochmal im Gedächtnis Krämern: Entdeckt haben wird den Weg als Teilstück von vielleicht 20km irgendwo rechts unten bei Brilon. Danach haben wir einen Anlauf als Mehrtagestour direkt in Iserlohn gestartet (siehe Referenzkarte, sind aber am zweiten Tag nur bis Warstein/Bestwig gekommen, da uns schwüles Klima (und das im Frühjahr!) komplett alle gemacht hat. Dort sind wir in die Bahn und heim.



Nee, das war schon August. Und das lag auch nicht nur am schwülen Klima, sondern dass wir gleich am ersten Tag unbeabsichtigt lässig über 2.000 Höhenmeter gesammelt hatten - obwohl wir unsere Gangschaltungen zuhause im Keller vergessen hatten. Hatte ich aber auch erst zuhause beim Auswerten der GPX Tracks festgestellt. Einen Höhenmesser mit Live-Präsentation der Werte habe ich nie dabei, man muss sich unterwegs nicht auch noch mit solch grossen Zahlen belasten


----------

